# Lesco Pre M



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if Lesco pre M is toxic to dogs?
Also how long after watering it in can they go back onto the lawn?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the formal reentry interval is 12 hours for humans. However, if it's been watered in, I'd let my own pet into the yard.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have dandelions and clover up and running.Is Pre M too late?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> I have dandelions and clover up and running.Is Pre M too late?


Better late than never.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have dandelions and clover up and running.Is Pre M too late?
> ...


If it's late will it really do anything ?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stop the stuff that hasn't germinated.

Will you all likely have another frost this year? If so, absolutely put it down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To be clear, preM will not address must of the dandelion or clover. Those are normally addressed in the fall (winter annuals).

Prem in spring addresses crabgrass that you will see in early summer. Any prem, even if late, will be better than none.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Stop the stuff that hasn't germinated.
> 
> Will you all likely have another frost this year? If so, absolutely put it down.


No more frost.But we will be getting a billion degrees soon though.The forecast shows highs of 60's-70's with lows of 50 and lots of rain on the 15 day .It pretty much rained all last week.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> To be clear, preM will not address must if the dandelion or clover. Those are normally address in the fall (winter annuals).
> 
> Prem in spring addresses crabgrass that you will see in early summer. Any prem, even if late, will be better than none.


Thanks for the info.I didn't know that about the dandelion and clover.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> If it's late will it really do anything ?


Yes. It's only February. Establishing a pre-e barrier now will help prevent summer weeds. The end goal is to maintain an active barrier year round.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Just put down the Lesco Pre M along with Lesco starter fert right behind it.What fert should I use on the next app.Milorganite,Lesco with iron,or something else?


----------

